# EPS Italia!



## The_Kraken (Jul 28, 2009)

Mama Mia!


----------



## JeremyP (Apr 30, 2006)

HOT!. ST01 would be a cracker as well!


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

Not good...not nearly as bad as some of the other current EPS schemes tho.


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

OK.. ok.. sorry..never mind...


----------



## Karbon Kev (Sep 7, 2009)

Ah ST01, looks great to me, one of my fave colnago colourschemes, bellisimo!!


----------



## Karbon Kev (Sep 7, 2009)

Any movement on this, The Kraken? Looking forward to seeing this one built, absolutely gorgeous colours, one of my fave 'nago colourschemes ......


----------



## The_Kraken (Jul 28, 2009)

*Stock*

This bike is for inventory so it will only be built by the lucky guy that buys it. Sorry!


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

The_Kraken said:


> Mama Mia!


You know I like the ST01 color scheme since I have a C50 in it. Who knows, maybe I'll get another Colnago in it somewhere down the line if it is available in a couple years. Another scheme I like is WXIN which I do not happen to have.


----------



## Karbon Kev (Sep 7, 2009)

*


The_Kraken said:



This bike is for inventory so it will only be built by the lucky guy that buys it. Sorry!

Click to expand...

*Oh I see, what size is it? I'm guessing it's a stock size .......


----------



## Karbon Kev (Sep 7, 2009)

it's just gorgeous, that coloursceme. I download the pics of your C50 fabsroman, looks lovely mate.


----------

